# How to teach your pet spider tricks



## Johnnyster (Jul 19, 2008)

***Hey ! I dont write this stuff OK? I just copy and paste it......


How to Teach a Pet Spider Tricks 
By eHow Pets Editor 

Rate:  (4 Ratings) 

Spiders can be good starter pets for children and adults alike. They are easy to maintain, inexpensive to keep and don't require much attention. With the proper motivation, you might be able to teach your spider a trick or two. Read on to learn more. 



Things You’ll Need: 
· Live insects 
· Spider movies and videos 

Step1 
Make sure your pet spider knows that you love it unconditionally. Even if it fails at learning the tricks, let it know you still care. A spider with low self-esteem could be headed for months of therapy. 

Step2 
Watch videos and movies of talented spiders together. "Charlotte's Web" or "Spider-Man" are classics. The Discovery Channel website is another good choice. 

Step3 
Capture live insects as positive rewards. When your pet spider does a trick properly, give it a bug. Your pet will soon realize that impressing you with tricks gets him a tasty treat. 

Step4 
Set reasonable goals for your pet spider. Don't teach your pet too many tricks too fast. Performance failure could cause severe depression in spiders. Depression is characterized by fatigue, loss of appetite and a loss of web-spinning ability. 

Step5 
Add one or two more spiders to the cage. Some shy spiders perform better in groups. Of course, some spiders may eat their partners but you'll find out if you have a shy spider or a hungry spider within the first day or two. 

Step6 
Teach tricks that the spider can accomplish easily. Not all spiders are shaped the same and some cannot perform certain tricks. For instance, you should not try teaching a daddy-long-legs to roll over. A better trick for this spider might be to shake hands (or legs).


----------



## craig84 (Jul 19, 2008)

iam going to get spiderman now....


----------



## Brianhogs (Jul 20, 2008)

Step7
????

Step8
PROFIT


Ahaha this definitely made my day


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 20, 2008)

what? 

 JK thanks for the laugh


----------



## ThomasH (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: That's hilarious.
TBH


----------



## spiders4life (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats just great Im starting my Latrodecus training right away


----------



## Apophis (Jul 23, 2008)

you know that actually works!  
I have an OBT that can stand on just four legs, and she's begging for hugs all the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

